# SE NC mini Castamuck (video)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

We had a nice crowd down here in Wilmington this afternoon for some casting. The conditions were just about perfect, 65 degrees and a west wind blowing 15-20 with higher gusts. Thanks to the guys that traveled, Robert (kingfeeder) and Jesse as well as the local guys Clyde, Ryan (firesyder7) and Justin. Hope I didn't miss anyone...lol

PB's were falling like rain today. Robert hit a new best on cast #1, Jessie on cast #2 (I can't wait to see these two go at it in shallotte..!!) and Justin blew away the 500' wall with a day ending cast of 522'. I think Ryan may have gotten one as well but I'm not sure. Clyde was the man of the bunch, he threw 8 oz all day while the rest of us were using girlie tournament sinkers... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNSbNL8qXDc

I really enjoyed the afternoon and look forward to seeing you guys in Shallotte.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep, had a good time, was fun throwing with you guys.


Whats even funnier, is you putting the one of rob breakin off  hehe


We learned a couple good lessons yesterday..


A) Put the reel into free spool before casting (aka-poosh da buttonnn)

B) Know the thread pattern for your magnet knob 



Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now that is funny right thar....I was surprised that I actually had that many "good" casts to post. I have successfully proved that it is not always a good idea to start your cast with the mags almost completely off, time and time and time again. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Good casting guys, looking forwarding to meeting those of you that will be heading to Shallotte in a couple of weeks.


Regards,

Mark

:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice casting, yall all seemed to be getting good distance.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Nice casting, yall all seemed to be getting good distance.


It helps when you've got a 30 mph wind at your back. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was blowing pretty good. Just looked at weather.com hourly reports for yesterday.

2:00 - 21mph
3:00 - 24mph
4:00 - 22mph
5:00 - 16 mph

I measured 18 mph on the field with my hand held wind meter around 3:00.

Man I hope it blows like this in 3 weeks... 

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice casting. I see you guys are getting ready for the NC vs VA in March.

Talking about wind, you guys would have hit 900ft w/ the wind we had here yesterday. It was gusting up to 60mph.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Nice casting. I see you guys are getting ready for the NC vs VA in March.
> 
> Talking about wind, you guys would have hit 900ft w/ the wind we had here yesterday. It was gusting up to 60mph.


damn.....thats alotta wind.


My PB of the day was 654' with grandwave 20 and inferno with 150 grams and hatteras cast.


i think tommy hit over 800 several times didnt you?


rob i think was at like 686, tightening the mags as the cast went (thread pattern he wasnt used to) , so that would have went wellll over 700 i think.


i know justin did good too, hitting over 500


clyde was the manly man, he was throwing 8oz, while the rest of us women through the little stuff  


Jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> My PB of the day was 654' with grandwave 20 and inferno with 150 grams and hatteras cast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


654' with a inferno and 150. Thats 5oz isn't it?

Makes me laugh when someone says "oh (insert rod) can't be loaded with less than 8 oz's". Good casting there Jesse.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jessie was knocking the crap outa that Inferno... 

I've watched a lot of guys throw the HC but young Jesse has one of the nicest Hatteras cast's around. Yea the wind was howling and he did have tourney legal line loaded on the daiwa but it was _fishing rod and reel _and a hatteras cast over *650*' and quite a few i measured in the 620-640 range. 

Very nice.

Robert is a very powerful caster and his PB of 686' on the first cast was impressive. Once he gets tuned in with his equipment, we all better watch out...lol

I look forward to seeing these two guys do battle again in shallotte. Jessie will have his tourney reel and Robert will be hitting that SST.... should be great. 

I was proud of Justin. He blew right through that 500' wall... 

Ryan and Clyde were hitting it good as well.

I was hitting it OK and did get better as the day prgressed. Started out trying to kill it because of the great wind and was coming in too soon with the power. Managed a half dozen over 800 with a best of 815, so it was a good day. 

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Jessie was knocking the crap outa that Inferno...
> 
> I've watched a lot of guys throw the HC but young Jesse has one of the nicest Hatteras cast's around. Yea the wind was howling and he did have tourney legal line loaded on the daiwa but it was _fishing rod and reel _and a hatteras cast over *650*' and quite a few i measured in the 620-640 range.
> 
> ...


rob has a wicked nice cast. iuno if ill be near him when he is using his reel, but, i 
might have a chance if he forgets what way to turn the knob    

i got my tourney reel in today tommy, couple problems, but got them solved. bill has very good customer service.

im going to take it out tomorrow and slam the hell out of it and see what happens lol


oh, and tommy, its always funny when you say you were hitting it OK, and ONLY a half dozen over 800'  

makin me feel like the small fry in the McDonalds bag 



Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don't take that wrong Jesse. ANY cast over 800' is special...  I've been working hard to get the cast right again and it is all coming together, albeit slowly. It was a very special day to be out there casting (high wind, dry air and low baro) and just like you guys i hoping for a practice PB.



Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Don't take that wrong Jesse. ANY cast over 800' is special...  I've been working hard to get the cast right again and it is all coming together, albeit slowly. It was a very special day to be out there casting (high wind, dry air and low baro) and just like you guys i hoping for a practice PB.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy


hehe i hear ya  well, i got flags and a distance wheel, so tomorrow afternoon will tell me a little bit with this new reel. gona try and smash it, and throw a little of that fluffy power into it lol.

and yes, i am sitting here staring at this beauty 

Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse, if I were you, I wouldn't want to get that beautiful reel all messed up. Go ahead and put it up on the shelf in a display case and use your 20 for the tourney. Or better yet, go ahead and let me throw it for ya so you have someone to blame if it gets scratched. (trying everything to get an edge over you in Shallotte...LOL)

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Robert,

I found that one elusive crackoff today. It was about 20' from the road.



That would have been a heckofa cast if it had stayed together.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Now aint that always the biggest one that gets away


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Robert,
> 
> I found that one elusive crackoff today. It was about 20' from the road.
> 
> ...


Hopefully my "normal" reel will be in tomorrow. Then I will have the chance to work on my coordination. :redface:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Robert,
> 
> I found that one elusive crackoff today. It was about 20' from the road.
> 
> ...


! Yikes, robert ! you almost had yourself a new car    




thekingfeeder said:


> Jesse, if I were you, I wouldn't want to get that beautiful reel all messed up. Go ahead and put it up on the shelf in a display case and use your 20 for the tourney. Or better yet, go ahead and let me throw it for ya so you have someone to blame if it gets scratched. (trying everything to get an edge over you in Shallotte...LOL)
> 
> Robert



ill let u throw it, under one condition...u cant touch the mag knob.... 

i dont think ill be anywhere near u rob. throwing with reel in low position is very awkward for me, so im gonna have to practice alot. i just really suck with the reel in the low position lol

(ah..the master plan...trick him into believing my incompetance )


Jesse


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent video guys, looks like you had lots of fun! Impressive numbers keep up the good work. Anyone planning on going to the NE regionals up here?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would love to make it to the NE. Right now, I am hoping to make it. There is only 3 things that could possibly keep me away. 1st of course is money, 2nd believe it or not is money, 3rd would be of course money. If I get those 3 things lined up, I may see about being there. 

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

B8kastr,

If all goes as planned i'll be there.

Tommy


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

Tommy, Have you had any experience throwing the Century TT Sport?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol robert's reel on the second cast, engaged gears right? i heard the dreaded sound.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've got a TTR but I've never cast a TT Sport. The TTR is a very nice tourmament rod.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> lol robert's reel on the second cast, engaged gears right? i heard the dreaded sound.



that would be the battle of the day...


Maximum magnets ON ... Versus.....SPOOL 


    right rob?



Jesse


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

more like max drag max magnet and max brakes and molasses sugar in the bearings. 

all in one package. good for winds up to 231mph on top of mount mckinley.

i could prob cast from the mountain top to the pacific ocean with that kinda braking power... hahahaha


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> more like max drag max magnet and max brakes and molasses sugar in the bearings.
> 
> all in one package. good for winds up to 231mph on top of mount mckinley.
> 
> i could prob cast from the mountain top to the pacific ocean with that kinda braking power... hahahaha


i really dont understand any of that.


but, the sound was actually the adjustable magnetic knob scrubbing the spool, it was on a borrowed sideplate that robert was not use to the thread patter , it was opposite of his normal thread pattern he was use to, so he was throwing most of the day and making the mag force stronger through the cast..and still hitting monster numbers...



Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ooeric said:


> lol robert's reel on the second cast, engaged gears right? i heard the dreaded sound.


ehhh, not quite.... I believe Jesse summed it up.

Robert


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dang i need to get a rod....I miss casting...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> dang i need to get a rod....I miss casting...


stop sellin all ur stuff for cars...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

still have all the same gear i had last drum season...minus the 923...spring season awaits....and since everyone seems to want pics of the calstar but no one wants to buy it, i got a fightin rod too...just need a king reel and shark rod b4 june

that 10' stump heaver has caught me more drum,sharks and catfish than that inferno ever did...ill take my lucky rod over favorite rod anyday i guess

chevelle is a piece of fishing equipment too...faster i get to hatteras more fish i can catch...gonna have to get a roof rack on it...

might have to get me a suitable fishing/tourney rod soon tho...i dunno


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> still have all the same gear i had last drum season...minus the 923...spring season awaits....and since everyone seems to want pics of the calstar but no one wants to buy it, i got a fightin rod too...just need a king reel and shark rod b4 june
> 
> that 10' stump heaver has caught me more drum,sharks and catfish than that inferno ever did...ill take my lucky rod over favorite rod anyday i guess
> 
> ...


lol. yeah, watch out on ocracoke when u get up to about 120mph though...


Jesse


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mia*

Chris,wheres your buddy longcaster been?


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*Daiwa*

Jesse,you using blocks or mag on that Grandwave? Nice casting!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I got some thule racks rated for 150, what u got in that chevellllle


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

B8kastr said:


> Chris,wheres your buddy longcaster been?



he's livin in florida now...hed been talkin bout movin down there since i met him probably 5 or 6 years ago...and he finally did


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kingfish said:


> I got some thule racks rated for 150, what u got in that chevellllle


1970 chevelle 2 dr, no ss/rs
just a mostly stock 350 in it now, quadrajet/holley intake, stock bottom end and valvetrain....body is in awesome condition, usual spots (trunk pan,fenders, floor) have no rust on em...only rust is surface rust where the paint has chipped like along contour lines...nothin that wont come out easy...dent in the front bumper....needs a new interior/headliner/carpet/replace some of the dash
its got a 12 bolt rear and a 4" cowl induction hood..

plan on building a new engine for it this summer, dunno if ima go bbc or sbc tho, prolly just a wicked small block (big block parts=$$$$$)...hopin for around 450 all motor if i go small block..and build transmission, thinkin ill prolly rebuild a th400/th350 and switch it to a manual valve body, beef up the rear, strip it down to the chassis and blast/paint the frame and suspension...buddy of mine who restores trucks gonna help me prep/paint the body(black..maybe w/ metallic grey racing stripes, but i dunno)...
since i was like 8 ive wanted a jeep and a chevelle....now ive got both...wooo


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

B8kastr said:


> Jesse,you using blocks or mag on that Grandwave? Nice casting!!!!


straight up fishing setup, just one red brake in it lol.

made me laugh when i realized that reel was throwing so good. ive thrown that reel alot as an anchor rod mostly, and was just using it b/c my tourney reel wasnt in yet lol



Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

aint ya glad i dropped teh avet now and not the gwz


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> aint ya glad i dropped teh avet now and not the gwz


haha, man , funny thing about that avet, when i was up in hatteras for new years week, i dropped it on the cement driveway, and made a nice ding in the same spot where u ptu the first one    

still functions good though lol


----------

